# Schedule for the $1,200 stimulus checks



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Here is the breakdown of the stimulus disbursements. The first round will be received within 2 weeks. The last round will go out September 11th. There's still no IRS website setup to update your banking information but it's supposedly coming

https://money.yahoo.com/coronavirus...t-what-you-need-to-do-and-more-134742480.html


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you for posting this


----------



## Universal Driver (Dec 1, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Here is the breakdown of the stimulus disbursements. The first round will be received within 2 weeks. The last round will go out September 11th. There's still no IRS website setup to update your banking information but it's supposedly coming
> 
> https://money.yahoo.com/coronavirus...t-what-you-need-to-do-and-more-134742480.html


I read the article a bit .... it says if you have already set up direct deposit with IRS expect refund within as early as 2 weeks...

Otherwise mailed checks will be sent starting APRIL 24th


Taxpayers with income up to $10,000: April 24
Taxpayers with income up to $20,000: May 1
Taxpayers with income up to $40,000: May 15
So on and so forth until SEPT 11th....

This is one check and one check only....

"The stimulus payment is actually a refundable credit against your 2020 tax liability, according to Kyle Pomerleau of the American Enterprise, and is paid out as an advanced refund. That means you don't have to wait to file your 2020 taxes to get the money.

It also doesn't reduce any refund you would otherwise receive, Watson said."


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Here is the breakdown of the stimulus disbursements. The first round will be received within 2 weeks. The last round will go out September 11th. There's still no IRS website setup to update your banking information but it's supposedly coming
> 
> https://money.yahoo.com/coronavirus...t-what-you-need-to-do-and-more-134742480.html


If a person did not file a 2018 return, he/she can go to the just launched (4/4/2020) "Stimulus Registration Website", and add/update/confirm your direct deposit information, the $$$$ could be in your account as soon as April 9th. It's a collaborative effort between Turbo Tax and the Internal Revenue Service.

Info Article with link to the website: https://www.houstononthecheap.com/s...elps-some-get-checks-earlier-than-anticipated


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> If you go to the just launched (4/4/2020) "Stimulus Registration Website", and add/update/confirm your direct deposit information, the $$$$ could be in your account as soon as April 9th. It's a collaborative effort between Turbo Tax and the Internal Revenue Service.
> 
> Info Article with link to the website: https://www.houstononthecheap.com/s...elps-some-get-checks-earlier-than-anticipated


Looks like TurboTax came through. I wonder if this is 100% effective on getting direct deposit info to the IRS?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Looks like TurboTax came through. I wonder if this is 100% effective on getting direct deposit info to the IRS?


I went to https://turbotax.intuit.com/stimulus-check/ and found out its only for people who did not file a 2018 tax return.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> I went to https://turbotax.intuit.com/stimulus-check/ and found out its only for people who did not file a 2018 tax return.


They say if you filed for 2018 or 2019 and used direct deposit for refund, you are good to go.

So what if you filed and didn't provide DD info?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> They say if you filed for 2018 or 2019 and used direct deposit for refund, you are good to go.
> 
> So what if you filed and didn't provide DD info?


That's what I'd like to know. I would hate to set up an Intuit/TurboTax account (and have them bugging me via e-mail) just to find out if adding a Direct Deposit account is available to anyone.

The IRS sent me a paper refund check for 2018 taxes, because the banking rules changed.. My wife's name was not on my checking account, and we filed a joint return. The check was made out to me and her. Had to drive to the bank and add her name to the checking account before the bank would accept the deposit.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> So what if you filed and didn't provide DD info?





AllenChicago said:


> That's what I'd like to know.


That was addressed about 3-5 posts up, as well as in the article itself.

I know, it's a lot of reading, but hey, there's money involved, right?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Great post. Should be stickied at the top of pay for a month or two.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

https://www.businessinsider.com/irs-begin-sending-coronavirus-stimulus-payments-april-2020-4?amp. Some other information on Stimulus delivery.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/irs-begin-sending-coronavirus-stimulus-payments-april-2020-4?amp. Some other information on Stimulus delivery.


It's so frustrating that they just keep saying tax refund in regards to the direct deposits. Very few of us get a tax refund on the federal level. If a tax refund is the terminology used to determine whether they have our bank account info on file or not, it would appear not many of us would be getting direct deposits? Even though our info most likely is on file from any payments we have made.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> It's so frustrating that they just keep saying tax refund in regards to the direct deposits. Very few of us get a tax refund on the federal level. If a tax refund is the terminology used to determine whether they have our bank account info on file or not, it would appear not many of us would be getting direct deposits? Even though our info most likely is on file from any payments we have made.


I feel comfortable saying: If you file taxes and pay federal taxes or get a refund, And have an account hooked up for this purpose then you have DD with them. If you do not, there is some company, ( perhaps Turbo Tax) that will let you set up a direct deposit with your account.

Other than that it is snail mail for people.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> I feel comfortable saying: If you file taxes and pay federal taxes or get a refund, And have an account hooked up for this purpose then you have DD with them. If you do not, there is some company, ( perhaps Turbo Tax) that will let you set up a direct deposit with your account.
> 
> Other than that it is snail mail for people.


Well whether it's TurboTax or another company they have a matter of a couple of days maybe to get this setup for us. I'm guessing a checks are starting to come out Thursday they've already pulled or are currently pulling the info right now


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Well whether it's TurboTax or another company they have a matter of a couple of days maybe to get this setup for us. I'm guessing a checks are starting to come out Thursday they've already pulled or are currently pulling the info right now


The part y'all are missing here is 4/14 - 4/24. That is when the IRS plans to set up a portal on its site so people can register their DD info who didn't have it on file.

You do that, this states you'll get an electronic deposit immediately. It's all the people who didn't have it on file and don't upload it during that window in the portal, that will wait for snail mail.

DD for everyone on file from 4/09 - 4/14.

Portal for anyone else to upload bank info for DD From 4/14 - 4/24.

Paper checks for everyone else starting with lowest income first. Anyone that made $10k or under, first week of paper check mail outs.

Second week whoever made $20k or less it mails out. Etc etc. highest eligible tier gets it last in September.

The ones who never filed and dont upload their info and/or have incorrect mailing info with the IRS are going to be the screwed ones. Lord knows where their checks will end up and it'll likely take months and months to get it corrected. Or they may have to roll it over as a tax credit for next year.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ABQuber said:


> The part y'all are missing here is 4/14 - 4/24. That is when the IRS plans to set up a portal on its site so people can register their DD info who didn't have it on file.


You're right I was missing that info. I've not been able to find that anywhere! I assumed whatever portal they were setting up would have to be done by the time the direct deposit went out and then when they are went to mail. I didn't realize the 10 day period between direct deposit and snail mail checks was for the portal.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I haven't seen the mail man in weeks


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

ABQuber said:


> The part y'all are missing here is 4/14 - 4/24. That is when the IRS plans to set up a portal on its site so people can register their DD info who didn't have it on file.


I didn't read the article as I figured I would just have to settle for a check in the mail as my DD info from 2018 is outdated. We have not done our taxes yet (we usually wait until the last minute) and now that we have until July 15th I thought about doing them later this month but maybe I'll just suck it up and get them done this week. I know we will owe $$$ but at least I can wait until July to pay!


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I didn't read the article as I figured I would just have to settle for a check in the mail as my DD info from 2018 is outdated. We have not done our taxes yet (we usually wait until the last minute) and now that we have until July 15th I thought about doing them later this month but maybe I'll just suck it up and get them done this week. I know we will owe $$$ but at least I can wait until July to pay!


I went ahead and just filed as well. Scheduled my payment for 7/15/20. But reading this, seems you don't even have to file yet. Wait for the portal to go up and enter your bank info and you "should" still get the $1200 deposited shortly after.

I figured better safe than sorry and just filed anyway. Need to do it eventually anyway.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Wait, this post is based on source material from Yahoo Money? :roflmao: :laugh::roflmao:


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

ABQuber said:


> Wait for the portal


Per IRS ETA for portal is, "weeks"! ETA for checks is also weeks! This frustrates me.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Per IRS ETA for portal is, "weeks"! ETA for checks is also weeks! This frustrates me.


Checks start going out on the 24th of April.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Direct Deposits begin later this week, or early next week.

Source: https://money.yahoo.com/coronavirus...ans-will-start-receiving-funds-172107552.html


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Pelosi announced today they are starting to plan round 2 of the stimulus.

Let’s see round 1 first.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

First Round of Stimulus "checks" set to be direct deposited today.

Fifty Million Direct Deposits Initiated on 4.9.2020: https://www.news4jax.com/news/morni...ceive-first-pay-out-of-stimulus-checks-today/


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> First Round of Stimulus "checks" set to be direct deposited today.
> 
> Fifty Million Direct Deposits Initiated on 4.9.2020: https://www.news4jax.com/news/morni...ceive-first-pay-out-of-stimulus-checks-today/


Who got theirs? I haven't heard of anyone getting it. 9th is here and gone


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Who got theirs? I haven't heard of anyone getting it. 9th is here and gone


From what I heard small businesses got theirs, not individual taxpayers.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

RDWRER said:


> From what I heard small businesses got theirs, not individual taxpayers.


I didn't even realize small businesses were part of the $1,200 stimulus check deal


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I didn't even realize small businesses were part of the $1,200 stimulus check deal


No, the $1200 is "wave 3" of the stimulus bills. The small business loans were wave 2, I believe.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

RDWRER said:


> No, the $1200 is "wave 3" of the stimulus bills. The small business loans were wave 2, I believe.


Right. I realized small businesses are part of the stimulus bill but I didn't think they were a part of $1,200 check part. They have their own part of the bill and is handled separately, correct?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Who got theirs? I haven't heard of anyone getting it. 9th is here and gone


When the government says the first round of direct deposits are made on April 9th, April 9th is when they initiate the transfer. It can take 2 or 3 business days for the funds to show up in the recipient's bank account. 60 million transfers were supposed to be sent from the IRS to individual accounts on April 9th.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Has anyone actually found the stimulus registration page? I didn’t put direct deposit on my 2019 tax return because I owed $595 and I didn’t want the IRS to be able to just go into my account and take it. So I do not have direct deposit on file with them.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MissAnne said:


> Has anyone actually found the stimulus registration page? I didn't put direct deposit on my 2019 tax return because I owed $595 and I didn't want the IRS to be able to just go into my account and take it. So I do not have direct deposit on file with them.


They still don't have the website set up to be able to update your bank account information. I paid my taxes already. So they have my information but it's sounding like they're not counting it as them having your information unless you actually got a direct deposit from a refund. I wouldn't think a portal to update bank account information would be that difficult but apparently it is.&#128580;



AllenChicago said:


> When the government says the first round of direct deposits are made on April 9th, April 9th is when they initiate the transfer. It can take 2 or 3 business days for the funds to show up in the recipient's bank account. 60 million transfers were supposed to be sent from the IRS to individual accounts on April 9th.


Well my local news app is now saying that vice president Pence announced the last night that the direct deposits won't be in till next week.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

AllenChicago said:


> If a person did not file a 2018 return, he/she can go to the just launched (4/4/2020) "Stimulus Registration Website", and add/update/confirm your direct deposit information, the $$$$ could be in your account as soon as April 9th. It's a collaborative effort between Turbo Tax and the Internal Revenue Service.
> 
> Info Article with link to the website: https://www.houstononthecheap.com/s...elps-some-get-checks-earlier-than-anticipated


None if this helps those of us who PAID. Unless the wording is all wrong that is for people who didn't have to file.

According to the IRS site if you paid you get a paper check.

I'm waiting to see if the IRS ever gets their own registration site up and running that will help those who paid. Seems like it would simplify things for the IRS too.

All the articles seem to assume everyone gets a refund.



MissAnne said:


> Has anyone actually found the stimulus registration page? I didn't put direct deposit on my 2019 tax return because I owed $595 and I didn't want the IRS to be able to just go into my account and take it. So I do not have direct deposit on file with them.


When money is sent they don't get the information assuming you did it through turbo tax etc

It's like if I PayPal you. You get the money but you don't know my info.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

My question was - I filed my 2019 returns, but selected 7/15/20 as the date to pay what I owe and I entered my bank info to take it out of. I’m not sure if this is enough to be considered “on file” with them, as everything I read keeps talking about if you had a refund or made a payment.

So I went to the non-filer portal set up on irs.gov today and filled it out for the heck of it. Already got rejected stating I could not file again.

So the answer seems to be, that the portal truly is for non-filers and it does not serve the purpose of simply updating your info.

EDIT: Here is the error I got from the rejection email in case any wanted to see it specifically.


Here is your error(s):
Issue : Business Rule R0000-902-01 - Taxpayer TIN in the Return Header must not be the same as a TIN of a previously accepted electronic return for the return type and tax period indicated in the tax return.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

You will get the money before November 3, for sure.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> You will get the money before November 3, for sure.


At least that's a few months ahead of the unemployment.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> None if this helps those of us who PAID. Unless the wording is all wrong that is for people who didn't have to file.
> 
> According to the IRS site if you paid you get a paper check.
> 
> ...


Yes!! THIS THIS THIS ^^^^^ finally someone who gets it. Very very freaking frustrating! You would think those of us that pay need it a little bit more than the folks who got a refund and I don't understand how difficult it is to set up the damn portal! And I'm tired, so tired, of hearing~ a portal will be set up within a few weeks. set up the ****ing portal already!


ABQuber said:


> My question was - I filed my 2019 returns, but selected 7/15/20 as the date to pay what I owe and I entered my bank info to take it out of. I'm not sure if this is enough to be considered "on file" with them, as everything I read keeps talking about if you had a refund or made a payment.
> 
> So I went to the non-filer portal set up on irs.gov today and filled it out for the heck of it. Already got rejected stating I could not file again.
> 
> ...


No that does not count as information on file. You did not get a refund or a direct deposit from them. So they don't have it on file. Those of us that actually had to pay taxes because we owed it at the end of the year, have to get a check. What is this _*everything I read keeps talking about if you had a refund or made a payment *_? Where have you seen them reference if you made a payment ? I need the link to that source , please &#128513;


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Basically if you lived on welfare your whole life you get rewarded once more. Hard working citizens get screwed once again.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

There’s another issue that’s being ignored. I usually pay every year but in 2018 Trump modified the tax code to give everyone a one time rebate that nudged me into getting a small refund for the first time ever. The only problem is in the last two years I’ve since closed the account that got that refund!

Now the government is going to send my stimulus check to a closed account and it’s going to take several days before it gets returned, at which point they’ll mail it out god knows when.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

At this point, everyone who's not filed 2019 taxes needs to file and lie out your ass to make sure you get a refund just so you can get your bank account information on file. then go back and do an amendment&#129300;&#129299;&#128526;

Those of us that have filed, need to go do an amendment and lie out our ass to get a refund to get our bank account information on file and then pray we don't get audited &#129335;&#127996;&#129323;&#128526;


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

RDWRER said:


> There's another issue that's being ignored. I usually pay every year but in 2018 Trump modified the tax code to give everyone a one time rebate that nudged me into getting a small refund for the first time ever. The only problem is in the last two years I've since closed the account that got that refund!
> 
> Now the government is going to send my stimulus check to a closed account and it's going to take several days before it gets returned, at which point they'll mail it out god knows when.


The IRS will electronically verify that the account is still active and in your name. If it is not, then a paper check will be mailed.

Re: https://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyp...unches-registration-tool-for-stimulus-checks/

Near the bottom of the above article it describes how a new portal is being set up on April 17th that will allow people who pay the IRS money every year, to enter their desired account for having the stimulus money deposited.

*Edit to add:* Below is the IRS webpage you will go to and enter your desired direct deposit information, when it's "live" next week.

https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/economic-impact-payments


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Yes!! THIS THIS THIS ^^^^^ finally someone who gets it. Very very freaking frustrating! You would think those of us that pay need it a little bit more than the folks who got a refund and I don't understand how difficult it is to set up the damn portal! And I'm tired, so tired, of hearing~ a portal will be set up within a few weeks. set up the @@@@ing portal already!
> 
> No that does not count as information on file. You did not get a refund or a direct deposit from them. So they don't have it on file. Those of us that actually had to pay taxes because we owed it at the end of the year, have to get a check. What is this _*everything I read keeps talking about if you had a refund or made a payment *_? Where have you seen them reference if you made a payment ? I need the link to that source , please &#128513;


When I went to HR Block, they had this which makes me feel way better about it all. This just says info on your return, doesn't specify refund or payment method.












Daisey77 said:


> Yes!! THIS THIS THIS ^^^^^ finally someone who gets it. Very very freaking frustrating! You would think those of us that pay need it a little bit more than the folks who got a refund and I don't understand how difficult it is to set up the damn portal! And I'm tired, so tired, of hearing~ a portal will be set up within a few weeks. set up the @@@@ing portal already!
> 
> No that does not count as information on file. You did not get a refund or a direct deposit from them. So they don't have it on file. Those of us that actually had to pay taxes because we owed it at the end of the year, have to get a check. What is this _*everything I read keeps talking about if you had a refund or made a payment *_? Where have you seen them reference if you made a payment ? I need the link to that source , please &#128513;


And then I read this - lol.

*How can I provide my direct deposit information with the IRS for the stimulus payment and avoid a mailed check?*
If you've received your refund by check previously or owed taxes when you last filed, you'll be able to update your direct deposit information with the IRS by April 17 through a dedicated Treasury website, called Get My Payment. By providing your information on the site, you'll be able to receive your stimulus payment by direct deposit once it is issued instead of waiting for the check to come in the mail.

Once the IRS provides the website address and the update process, we'll outline those details.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

ABQuber said:


> When I went to HR Block, they had this which makes me feel way better about it all. This just says info on your return, doesn't specify refund or payment method.
> 
> View attachment 445945
> 
> ...


I put a link to the IRS website with the link that will go "live" on April 17th, directly above your post.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> The IRS will electronically verify that the account is still active and in your name. If it is not, then a paper check will be mailed.
> 
> Re: https://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyp...unches-registration-tool-for-stimulus-checks/
> 
> ...


Awesome! That's exactly what I was looking for! Thank you so much!


ABQuber said:


> When I went to HR Block, they had this which makes me feel way better about it all. This just says info on your return, doesn't specify refund or payment method.
> 
> View attachment 445945
> 
> ...


See now you know why it's so confusing LOL


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Got mine today, or at least it is a 'pending' transaction. For an odd amount too. Should have been $1100, but this puppy is $1093.10. Guessing they withheld something. No matter, the eagle has landed. Yippee.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Got mine today, or at least it is a 'pending' transaction. For an odd amount too. Should have been $1100, but this puppy is $1093.10. Guessing they withheld something. No matter, the eagle has landed. Yippee.


The IRS says it initiated 80 million deposits this past Friday. That must be what you are seeing.

But everyone who has received the stimulus money so far has received an even number.. like $1,200 for a single person, or $2,400 for a couple.. plus $500 per dependent child.

Maybe your bank is trying to take advantage of the situation by charging some kind of fee?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

"Your eligibility is based on your most recent tax return and your adjusted gross income. If you already filed your 2019 taxes ,your eligibility will be based on that."

I already filed 2019 and if it's that then nope... oh well.



DeadHeadDriver said:


> Wait, this post is based on source material from Yahoo Money? :roflmao: :laugh::roflmao:


yahoo actually is pretty spot on for some things, including historical data for stock prices which I use almost solely on that...


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

RDWRER said:


> There's another issue that's being ignored. I usually pay every year but in 2018 Trump modified the tax code to give everyone a one time rebate that nudged me into getting a small refund for the first time ever. The only problem is in the last two years I've since closed the account that got that refund!
> 
> Now the government is going to send my stimulus check to a closed account and it's going to take several days before it gets returned, at which point they'll mail it out god knows when.


You should only receive this check around September don't count on it.




SHalester said:


> Got mine today, or at least it is a 'pending' transaction. For an odd amount too. Should have been $1100, but this puppy is $1093.10. Guessing they withheld something. No matter, the eagle has landed. Yippee.


Do you bank with Uber checking account!? &#129315;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> They still don't have the website set up to be able to update your bank account information. I paid my taxes already. So they have my information but it's sounding like they're not counting it as them having your information unless you actually got a direct deposit from a refund. I wouldn't think a portal to update bank account information would be that difficult but apparently it is.&#128580;
> 
> Well my local news app is now saying that vice president Pence announced the last night that the direct deposits won't be in till next week.


Saw a video this morning that munchkin said the portal will be up on April 15. Let's hope.

I always get my taxes refund with DD.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Saw a video this morning that munchkin said the portal will be up on April 15. Let's hope.
> 
> I always get my taxes refund with DD.


Then you shouldn't have to do anything. You should just get a direct deposit any day now


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

We changed checking account numbers in 2019 but I guess my credit union is smart enough to know the DD from the IRS is going to my wife and I so we got notice today that our DD will deposited tomorrow on 04/15. We have not filed our 2019 taxes yet and obviously did not update our banking info with the IRS.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> We changed checking account numbers in 2019 but I guess my credit union is smart enough to know the DD from the IRS is going to my wife and I so we got notice today that our DD will deposited tomorrow on 04/15. We have not filed our 2019 taxes yet and obviously did not update our banking info with the IRS.


They can sometimes place what is like a forwarding mail type thing, if the accounts are within the same bank. when my wallet was stolen they were able to put some note on my account or something so that if any deposits came through under my old checking account number it would automatically get forwarded to the new checking account


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/economic-impact-paymentsUpdate bank info here, should be live by Friday


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

MissAnne said:


> https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/economic-impact-paymentsUpdate bank info here, should be live by Friday


Everything I'm seeing from today says tomorrow, Wednesday April 15th, is when the IRS portal will be available to check our payment's status and/or to add/update our banking account information.

Here's one source: https://www.wdbj7.com/content/news/...lus-payment-starting-Wednesday-569644801.html


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Everything I'm seeing from today says tomorrow, Wednesday April 15th, is when the IRS portal will be available to check our payment's status and/or to add/update our banking account information.
> 
> Here's one source: https://www.wdbj7.com/content/news/...lus-payment-starting-Wednesday-569644801.html


That just says people can track their refund. It doesn't mention anything about being able to update your bank information to get direct deposit


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> That just says people can track their refund. It doesn't mention anything about being able to update your bank information to get direct deposit


This is from the IRS.gov site. That gray button "should" go live tomorrow.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

ABQuber said:


> This is from the IRS.gov site. That gray button "should" go live tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 447838


Aren't we already tomorrow? They said April 15 right?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Aren't we already tomorrow? They said April 15 right?


If you're on the East Coast. It's only 10:15 here. Can I give you my info and you enter it for me? LOL or can you at the very least go check to see if it's working&#129310;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/economic-impact-payments
For those that wants the link


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Aren't we already tomorrow? They said April 15 right?


April 15th lasts longer than the stroke of midnight. lol.

It should come up today, at some point. I'd imagine during business hours.

We can only be patient at this point and hope the flood of people doesn't crash it for a week.:confusion:


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> If you're on the East Coast. It's only 10:15 here. Can I give you my info and you enter it for me? LOL or can you at the very least go check to see if it's working&#129310;&#128591;&#127995;


Just went there. The link is still grey. No update yet. Let hope the site will not crash for the million of people who will try to log in.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I remember once when I wanted to get an appointment with dr woo so bad after he threw up his number, I called and there were so many pple trying the number crashed.

Email was his next attempt and of course I never got a reply.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Got mine. :3


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

BunnyK said:


> Got mine. :3


That's awesome. How do you mind me asking how?
my sister isn't the most on it person, but she was furloughed and recently got her edd card and payment in it (when I spoke with her a few days ago) and so I'm wondering if she will also get it in that card.

I Don't know if she's filed her taxes...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Then you shouldn't have to do anything. You should just get a direct deposit any day now


Any day now. Any day now. So many things in life are that. Anyway, the following ain't about money. It's about something more valuable....


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Just went there. The link is still grey. No update yet. Let hope the site will not crash for the million of people who will try to log in.


Aww dang it. You're awesome for checking though! Thanks for doing that! I'm out driving slaving away for pennies at the moment lol


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

ABQuber said:


> This is from the IRS.gov site. That gray button "should" go live tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 447838


I notice that https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/economic-impact-payments says "Mid-April". When does "mid-April" start and end?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

hows the action out there....you goin' crazy daisy? &#129322;










:woot:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I got a pending in my account, at this point it's up to your bank as to when you can access those funds. Mine allows me full access cause the IRS is a trusted something or other.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Aww dang it. You're awesome for checking though! Thanks for doing that! I'm out driving slaving away for pennies at the moment lol


Button is live and this is what I get. Figures.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

got a p said:


> hows the action out there....you goin' crazy daisy? &#129322;
> 
> View attachment 447913
> 
> ...


&#128517;&#128517;&#128517; wow @got a p I didn't realize you were so creative! I so purtty &#128525;&#128526;

Tonight was definitely a NIGHT. &#129318; rough start. I had a couple good surprise trips though but I had to work through an East Colfax motel and a Rodeway Inn ride first &#129322; the stir craze is definitely setting in&#129318;



ABQuber said:


> Button is live and this is what I get. Figures.
> 
> View attachment 447981


Did you get this?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Well the site is up, but it’s got glitches because it doesn’t recognize my SSN, birthday or address....or my husband so WTF???


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Received my pending stimulant this morning.

Just as an fyi, I always E-file and use direct deposit for my Chase account.

Since this is based on 2019 income, I received the tax credit. I'll likely have to pay it back next year because of 2020 earnings.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MissAnne said:


> Well the site is up, but it's got glitches because it doesn't recognize my SSN, birthday or address....or my husband so WTF???


What does it say? I got to that screen and entered all my information just for it to kick me back out to the 
screen I posted above



ColdRider said:


> Received my pending stimulant this morning.
> 
> Just as an fyi, I always E-file and use direct deposit for my Chase account.
> 
> ...


Tax credit with the stimulus check? Explanation please. Is that picture from your mobile app?


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

ABQuber said:


> Button is live and this is what I get. Figures.
> 
> View attachment 447981


I got that too. Meaning we're not going to get squat. Maybe a check in the mail some day that will most likely bounce.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I got it in finally an updated everything. Good Lord, I will say that was pretty intense. Y'all better have your tax info right in front of you when you do this because you have to enter in all kinds of info from it.

Just to update everyone wondering I'm up for those of us that owed federal taxes and had to actually pay, that bank account info does not count towards the stimulus check. So for all the websites that said if you filed your good , that's bullshit. The sites that said if you filed your return and got your return via direct deposit , you're good ... that is in fact the truth. Only if you got a refund is your information on file


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Finally got in, put in all my information and it kicked me out saying “we apologize but there seems to be an issue completing your request please try again in a few minutes”, I’ve been trying for the last freaking hour

I think I’m gonna wait a few hours until the IRS website isn’t so damn busy


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

You might want to keep trying now before word gets out that it's up and running. I think it's only going to get worse. It took me about five tries


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Tax credit with the stimulus check? Explanation please. Is that picture from your mobile app?


Yes, it's from my Chase app.

The stimulus is technically a tax credit but I did some quick digging and it looks like I wouldn't have to pay it back if I make "too much" in 2020.

The info below is from a recent BI article. https://www.businessinsider.com/personal-finance/will-we-have-to-pay-back-stimulus-check-2020-4

_Your stimulus payment is technically a refundable tax credit, which reduces your 2020 tax bill on a dollar-for-dollar basis.

What all this means is that you could get more than what you qualify for based on your 2020 income and the government isn't going to come after you to settle the score. For example, if your 2020 AGI is too high - $99,000 for individuals and $198,000 for married couples who file jointly - but your 2018 or 2019 income is within the limits, you'll receive a payment._


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

OK this is getting very frustrating, I finally got in again it didn't kick me out, but it told me that I've tried to many times and to try back in 24 hours, oh my god this sucks

Omg, I just checked my tax forms, the stupid people put the wrong freaking street name, that's why it keeps kicking me back

well, THAT DIDN'T WORK.....I give up, Problem is that IRS has my wrong mailing address, and I can't get into the goddamn website update it.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> OK this is getting very frustrating, I finally got in again it didn't kick me out, but it told me that I've tried to many times and to try back in 24 hours, oh my god this sucks
> 
> Omg, I just checked my tax forms, the stupid people put the wrong freaking street name, that's why it keeps kicking me back


I. Put the right infos and it kicks me out and now I must wait 24hrs.


----------



## Zyy91 (Apr 26, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I. Put the right infos and it kicks me out and now I must wait 24hrs.


Having same issue. The IRS managed to take the money I owed them for 2019 taxes out today though.... so stupid


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 29, 2017)

Did any1 else file last year and not owe or receive a refund?.. It can't be just me.. It's a required answer and both choices are incorrect !!!


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> That's awesome. How do you mind me asking how?
> my sister isn't the most on it person, but she was furloughed and recently got her edd card and payment in it (when I spoke with her a few days ago) and so I'm wondering if she will also get it in that card.
> 
> I Don't know if she's filed her taxes...


Direct deposit into the bank I did my 2019 taxes with


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

What does yours say? If I dont get my money in the next couple days I may go after the dirty ***** of an IRS.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Pending.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Mine says , please for forward to reynob Moore , care of up.net , you mad bro , or just broke?


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 448056


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

And they still lost in the Superbowl.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Iann said:


> And they still lost in the Superbowl.


The entire world lost the day you dove out of your moms ass.

Niners were robbed by the refs hard. They were the best team in the NFL all season. Lot of penalties on the Chiefs were not called and changed the outcome of the game.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> What does yours say? If I dont get my money in the next couple days I may go after the dirty @@@@@ of an IRS.


IRS hates niners fans


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Woke up to $3,400 in the bank..............


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> The entire world lost the day you dove out of your moms ass.
> 
> Niners were robbed by the refs hard. They were the best team in the NFL all season. Lot of penalties on the Chiefs were not called and changed the outcome of the game.


Quit being a baby. Boohoo you lost. 
Best part of you ran down your mom's leg after your dad busted on her.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MissAnne said:


> OK this is getting very frustrating, I finally got in again it didn't kick me out, but it told me that I've tried to many times and to try back in 24 hours, oh my god this sucks
> 
> Omg, I just checked my tax forms, the stupid people put the wrong freaking street name, that's why it keeps kicking me back
> 
> well, THAT DIDN'T WORK.....I give up, Problem is that IRS has my wrong mailing address, and I can't get into the goddamn website update it.


Wait 24 hours and then entered the info on your paperwork to get in and then correct it all. It's not that the wrong address isn't working. It's you're on a 24-hour ban so nothing's going to work right now


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear hit the 7 first thing this morning, been drownin' in the 40s ever since :roflmao: poured one on the sidewalk for all my homebears that never made it out of the Swamp :cryin:


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Woke up to $3,400 in the bank..............


Got 4 kids?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Universal Driver said:


> I read the article a bit .... it says if you have already set up direct deposit with IRS expect refund within as early as 2 weeks...
> 
> Otherwise mailed checks will be sent starting APRIL 24th
> 
> ...


Outdated. This was apparently proposed but it was not written this way as far as I can see in the final bill. It is not a credit on the tax return. It is a payment you do not reflect and you do not pay back. It usually is the case that IRS would deduct taxes owed from other year refunds. This not being a refund makes me curious. If that is the case with this payment I will learn soon. I will get the whole or a portion.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Got 4 kids?


Bear has spouse and three cubs under 17. Living it up today! :biggrin:


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

ABQuber said:


> Button is live and this is what I get. Figures.
> 
> View attachment 447981


Same here. I think i have to enter my last address. I tried my new one and my old one a few times each, bc it had to look EXACTLY like your tax return. Used a # and apt. Etc, east e. And west or w for last apt then they locked me out for 24 hrs. Don't know where my 2018 tax return is but i guess i better find it.


----------



## Lvd2020 (Apr 9, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Aren't we already tomorrow? They said April 15 right?


The IRS portal went live today. To either enter your direct deposit info or check the status of your payment. I tried it twice but everyone is on it so it just gets stuck.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Copy and paste from your tax return. 
All my address and stuff entered correctly. 
The next screen is what errors on me and canceled me out for 24 hours.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Lvd2020 said:


> The IRS portal went live today. To either enter your direct deposit info or check the status of your payment. I tried it twice but everyone is on it so it just gets stuck.


IRS portal is stuck. My bank login is stuck. Trillions of $$$ moving through the system like this is sounding alarms somewhere.

BTW...some spam/pop-up blockers prevent the IRS website from working right. You have to have everything wide-open.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Got 4 kids?


Think it's $2,400 for wife and I. Then $500 for 2 of my kids. My other 2 are older.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Woke up to $3,400 in the bank..............


Fu! jk ..I didn't get mine yet :rage:

So for those who haven't done the Google and Twitter research yet I found two things. First make sure address is exactly like tax return, and possibly you need dashes in your social security. Maybe sometime can confirm the SS dashes thing, as you only get a few tries then it locks you out for 24 hours.

Anyone click the "I" (for info) button where the address input part is? It shows an example of an address and in that there's a NW? wtf is NW?...northwest?


----------



## ThisGuyGotBalls (Sep 15, 2018)

I got mine.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear has spouse and three cubs under 17. Living it up today! :biggrin:


You've always struck me as a friendly and kindhearted creature who is in fact "Smarter than the average bear".

Could you possibly spot me a C-note until my ship comes in?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> At this point, everyone who's not filed 2019 taxes needs to file and lie out your ass to make sure you get a refund just so you can get your bank account information on file. then go back and do an amendment&#129300;&#129299;&#128526;
> 
> Those of us that have filed, need to go do an amendment and lie out our ass to get a refund to get our bank account information on file and then pray we don't get audited &#129335;&#127996;&#129323;&#128526;
> 
> View attachment 445887


WHERES MY MONEY !?!?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Zyy91 said:


> Having same issue. The IRS managed to take the money I owed them for 2019 taxes out today though.... so stupid


&#128514;&#128546;&#128563;


tohunt4me said:


> WHERES MY MONEY !?!?


My daughter who turns 20 today and not our dependent since she was 18 and make her own money and pay taxes for 1200$ as of today. Still waiting on mine &#128546;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;



The queen &#128120; said:


> &#128514;&#128546;&#128563;
> 
> My daughter who turns 20 today and not our dependent since she was 18 and make her own money and pay taxes for 1200$ as of today. Still waiting on mine &#128546;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


Got her 1200$ as of today . Really???



The queen &#128120; said:


> &#128514;&#128546;&#128563;
> 
> My daughter who turns 20 today and not our dependent since she was 18 and make her own money and pay taxes for 1200$ as of today. Still waiting on mine &#128546;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
> 
> ...


I am so &#128548; but happy for her . Husband got the 500$ for our son but not the stimulus money . Also my online bank page has some issues so I can't see if I got it or not as of 12pm. I don't want to use my cc or my cash I have at home. Yes I am being pitty


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> WHERES MY MONEY !?!?


Might have to call J. G. Wentworth haven't received my stimulus payment fml


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> Might have to call J. G. Wentworth haven't received my stimulus payment fml


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> Got 4 kids?


that would be two adults and two kids
$1,200
+1,200
+ 500
+ 500
------------
$3,400

Him with four kids would be $3,200



Lvd2020 said:


> The IRS portal went live today. To either enter your direct deposit info or check the status of your payment. I tried it twice but everyone is on it so it just gets stuck.


I kept getting that same page but if you read what it actually says and wait, it will let you in



got a p said:


> Fu! jk ..I didn't get mine yet :rage:
> 
> So for those who haven't done the Google and Twitter research yet I found two things. First make sure address is exactly like tax return, and possibly you need dashes in your social security. Maybe sometime can confirm the SS dashes thing, as you only get a few tries then it locks you out for 24 hours.
> 
> Anyone click the "I" (for info) button where the address input part is? It shows an example of an address and in that there's a NW? wtf is NW?...northwest?


no dashes in the social security number. Just enter the numbers. Yes and NW means North West &#129322;


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ABQuber said:


> My question was - I filed my 2019 returns, but selected 7/15/20 as the date to pay what I owe and I entered my bank info to take it out of. I'm not sure if this is enough to be considered "on file" with them, as everything I read keeps talking about if you had a refund or made a payment.
> 
> So I went to the non-filer portal set up on irs.gov today and filled it out for the heck of it. Already got rejected stating I could not file again.
> 
> ...


Well I guess its one way to make sure they actually got your return.

I did the same as you re payment. I put July 10, though, so if there's a hiccup I have a couple days to sort it out.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> At this point, everyone who's not filed 2019 taxes needs to file and lie out your ass to make sure you get a refund just so you can get your bank account information on file. then go back and do an amendment&#129300;&#129299;&#128526;
> 
> Those of us that have filed, need to go do an amendment and lie out our ass to get a refund to get our bank account information on file and then pray we don't get audited &#129335;&#127996;&#129323;&#128526;
> 
> View attachment 445887


On efile they ask for the bank info to send the payment to. After it is established that you owe on the return.



ABQuber said:


> April 15th lasts longer than the stroke of midnight. lol.
> 
> It should come up today, at some point. I'd imagine during business hours.
> 
> We can only be patient at this point and hope the flood of people doesn't crash it for a week.:confusion:


Due Date? July 15.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> At this point, everyone who's not filed 2019 taxes needs to file and lie out your ass to make sure you get a refund just so you can get your bank account information on file. then go back and do an amendment&#129300;&#129299;&#128526;
> 
> Those of us that have filed, need to go do an amendment and lie out our ass to get a refund to get our bank account information on file and then pray we don't get audited &#129335;&#127996;&#129323;&#128526;
> 
> View attachment 445887


I absolutely loved this idea. Stroke of genius right here.

-BUT-

I went to HR block to file an amended return. I could not get a refund no matter how much I tweaked anything. Lowest I could get was to $0 owed. Once I got to the end, it wanted me to print it and mail it, no efile option which seems to defeat the purpose.

Did you have any better luck if you tried this?


----------



## franko33 (Apr 18, 2019)

anybody else get this error when checking the status of ur stimulus check (if you havent gotten it yet)? I already knew i wasnt going to get it on the “1st wave” cuz IRS doesnt have my direct deposit info. ive been full time the last 3yrs with uber and lyft.. that means i have to pay IRS instead of getting $$ back. therefore they wouldnt have asked my bank info. I was hoping they would have a link to add direct deposit info in irs.gov ...but apparently that link is within that “get my payment” link... and after putting all my info i get this error message “payment status not available” ...and its a dead end. anybody else in my situation? i filed 2018 i havnt filed 2019 cuz i dnt really wanna pay yet. but if im required to file for 2019 to get that stimulus id gladly do it. but everywhere i read it says 2018 is acceptable 🤷🏾‍♂️


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

LADryver said:


> On efile they ask for the bank info to send the payment to. After it is established that you owe on the return.


To send the payment to? Meaning the stimulus check? Or Just in general they always ask for your bank information regardless of the outcome of your taxes?



ABQuber said:


> I absolutely loved this idea. Stroke of genius right here.
> 
> -BUT-
> 
> ...


Well what the shit? Try TurboTax&#129335;&#127996;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

https://www.digitaltrends.com/news/...-youre-getting-means-for-your-stimulus-check/


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I get the same message. I assume it’s cuz I filed on 3/31. So perhaps my records aren’t readily available yet. I dunno.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I get the same message. I assume it's cuz I filed on 3/31. So perhaps my records aren't readily available yet. I dunno.


Im thinking a lot of people are going to fall into this as I am also here.

I filed on 4/02/20 for 2019. Didn't file '17 or '18. IRS accepted the return but it will likely take 4-6 weeks to update, meaning paper checks will be sent out before it does. At some point when they update my info and I can get into that "Get my Payment" link, I'll be able to see where it was sent. At THAT point, they will either accept my updated info for DD and there will be some sort of "Didn't get my payment" shenanigans to fill out.

Either way, I think it'll take months to get it.

If you filed for 2018 and didn't get a refund, you'll be mailed a check if you can't access that link. Keep trying, it seems to be hit or miss. Some get the message then try again and are successful. Just be careful of the lockout. Think you get 5 tries per day.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I posted this on another thread....wait like 20 minutes later after getting the message...then attempt again.

I was getting that stuff, then locked out after multiple attempts yesterday....the only thing that worked was giving time in between trying again. Got the exact same message today, tried second time about 15 minutes later and success.

Just keep trying but give it time between attempts and see if it helps....I was surprised it worked for me (I have no luck dude)


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

I've gotten the same message the last two days. 

I filed 2018 on time last year, so no problem there. 

I can't think of any reason for the message other than we are depending on the government to get this right.

Also, still have 9 more days until my state's projected time period for deployment of a new application system for Pandemic compensation applications for contractors and self employed. 

Who knows when it will actually be ready. I think we are just screwed.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I get the same message. I assume it's cuz I filed on 3/31. So perhaps my records aren't readily available yet. I dunno.


I filed on April 5th and got the refund on April 11th. So perhaps my 2019 return is not in the system yet either. But when I entered the 2018 numbers, same result. Error error error



jgiun1 said:


> I posted this on another thread....wait like 20 minutes later after getting the message...then attempt again.
> 
> I was getting that stuff, then locked out after multiple attempts yesterday....the only thing that worked was giving time in between trying again. Got the exact same message today, tried second time about 15 minutes later and success.
> 
> Just keep trying but give it time between attempts and see if it helps....I was surprised it worked for me (I have no luck dude)


Thank you. I tried again once this morning got the error and then decided to wait to see what helpful advice might be posted to this forum. Will follow your suggestion when I get home this evening. Thanks again!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I have DD, always paid my taxes/ bills on time. Never took UI since I came in this country . And now I got to beg to get the 1,200$? 

F the irs. From now on they will sit for my payments. It’s not fair for people like me who follow all the rules.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

So do you use 2018 or 2019 data.?? I am locked out. I used my 2019


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

New Uber said:


> So do you use 2018 or 2019 data.?? I am locked out. I used my 2019


It would be nice if it would ask us what year's information we wish to enter, or are entering.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

ABQuber said:


> Im thinking a lot of people are going to fall into this as I am also here.
> 
> I filed on 4/02/20 for 2019. Didn't file '17 or '18. IRS accepted the return but it will likely take 4-6 weeks to update, meaning paper checks will be sent out before it does. At some point when they update my info and I can get into that "Get my Payment" link, I'll be able to see where it was sent. At THAT point, they will either accept my updated info for DD and there will be some sort of "Didn't get my payment" shenanigans to fill out.
> 
> ...


Went to IRS.gov and looked up my IRS Transcript for Tax-Year 2019. (You login here: https://www.irs.gov/payments/view-your-tax-account )

I filed on April 9, 2020. Refund issued on April 13th....but the transcript says my 2019 return will not be processed until April 27, 2020. That explains why my 2019 AGI/Refund Amount didn't work.

Will download the 2018 transcript and see what those Exact numbers are...then try the IRS Stimulus DirDep update tool again. Didn't use up all 5 attempts yet today.

Edit to add: Used 2018 info and it said "Either your information didn't match what we have, or you've tried too many times today. Try again in 24 hours." Jesus! That was only my third attempt today. I guess the system is becoming more strict.

Does anyone know if it is really 24 hours after you're locked out? Or is it just wait until a new day arrives... like 12:01am at night?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> Basically if you lived on welfare your whole life you get rewarded once more. Hard working citizens get screwed once again.


Actually, the rich get the big reward. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/rich...to-force-a-full-vote-on-stimulus-bill.393474/


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

Has anyone successfully added their bank info?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

The big question is has any ft Uber/Lyft driver received their stimulus yet? All my corporate friends received theirs.



AllenChicago said:


> Went to IRS.gov and looked up my IRS Transcript for Tax-Year 2019. (You login here: https://www.irs.gov/payments/view-your-tax-account )
> 
> I filed on April 9, 2020. Refund issued on April 13th....but the transcript says my 2019 return will not be processed until April 27, 2020. That explains why my 2019 AGI/Refund Amount didn't work.
> 
> ...


Exactly 24hrs. Yesterday I kept trying and it only allowed me through once.


----------



## misscrystal (Apr 5, 2020)

got a p said:


> Same here. I think i have to enter my last address. I tried my new one and my old one a few times each, bc it had to look EXACTLY like your tax return. Used a # and apt. Etc, east e. And west or w for last apt then they locked me out for 24 hrs. Don't know where my 2018 tax return is but i guess i better find it.


Do you mean you typed it like this #2

Does anyone know if the site is capital sensitive? My return info is all capitals. I am wondering if I put lowercase, if it won't work?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

You gotta love serve who was the third party for jackson hewitt for refund and anticipation loans.....they are trying to get people to throw the digits of the card to obtain the stimulus into the prepaid American Express.

Screw you POS bank.....I'll gladly add my own free checking account and not pay fee's to withdraw and transfer my $3400 coming.

Unlike previous years Hewitt and serve AE forced you to throw the full refund onto the card and face numerous fee's to move to it around.....screw off both companies


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i did. i also tried just like on the return, as well as a bunch of ways to write it, site is broken!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

New Uber said:


> Has anyone successfully added their bank info?


It said mine had been successfully added and updated my status to getting a direct deposit but a few days later it then stated I will be getting a check mailed out on the 24th. So who knows


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> It said mine had been successfully added and updated my status to getting a direct deposit but a few days later it then stated I will be getting a check mailed out on the 24th. So who knows


I got my direct deposit information added on the site last Thursday....it's been sitting on "you are eligible for payment we will update your direct deposit date once we have it".....for four freaking days, very frustrating


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MissAnne said:


> I got my direct deposit information added on the site last Thursday....it's been sitting on "you are eligible for payment we will update your direct deposit date once we have it".....for four freaking days, very frustrating


Yep I had that up until they changed it. Hell the process for filing unemployment was much more simpler than this damn updating your bank info nonsense


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Saturday, July 25, 2020

*Second round of $1,200 Stimulus payments coming next month...August.*

""WASHINGTON -- Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin said Saturday that Republicans were set to roll out the next COVID-19 aid package Monday and assured there was backing from the White House after he and President Donald Trump's top aide met to salvage the $1 trillion proposal that had floundered just days before.

Mnuchin told reporters at the Capitol that extending an expiring unemployment benefit - but reducing it substantially - was a top priority for Trump. The secretary called the $600 weekly aid "ridiculous" and a disincentive for people to go back to work. *He also promised a fresh round of $1,200 stimulus checks would be coming in August*.""

More at: https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory/mnuchin-virus-aid-package-1200-checks-august-71990588


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

IDK Munich always has something to say it seems. I feel like Munich likes to just likes to hear himself talk. It's Almost like he wants to be the first one to break the news a lot of times and Prematurely announces things that often get changed


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> Saturday, July 25, 2020
> 
> *Second round of $1,200 Stimulus payments coming next month...August.*
> 
> ...


Mnuchin & Kudlow: "We're in charge here."

Mitch McConnell: "Do you feel in charge?"










https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/25/politics/mitch-mcconnell-coronavirus-relief-bill-senate/index.html


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Are we in that much of a rush here? Has anybody spent _all_ their handouts already? Is the Sheriff serving eviction papers at the front door? Is anyone spending their days at the soup kitchen? Have they sold their children to the circus?

My last check has barely hit my bank account.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Are we in that much of a rush here? Has anybody spent _all_ their handouts already? Is the Sheriff serving eviction papers at the front door? Is anyone spending their days at the soup kitchen? Have they sold their children to the circus?
> 
> My last check has barely hit my bank account.


I did not even get my FIRST stimulus payment check yet... the IRS is nothing short of a bad joke.

Next year when I send my taxes, it will be stamped "Sorry, this taxpayer is not available at this time. Please try back again later." &#128514;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Are we in that much of a rush here? Has anybody spent _all_ their handouts already? Is the Sheriff serving eviction papers at the front door? Is anyone spending their days at the soup kitchen? Have they sold their children to the circus?
> 
> My last check has barely hit my bank account.


Government cheese is like Oxycontin. Once you get people hooked on it just the thought of losing it inspires panic and dread. It's not so much that people are in a "rush", they just get indignant and entitled when they think they might lose it. They also feel powerless to control the situation (which they are) but shltposting on the internet makes them feel a little better.

You can expect Jedi level groveling in a month if nothing passes.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Are we in that much of a rush here? Has anybody spent _all_ their handouts already? Is the Sheriff serving eviction papers at the front door? Is anyone spending their days at the soup kitchen? Have they sold their children to the circus?
> 
> My last check has barely hit my bank account.


Some people still never got their unemployment yet. Mine came 1.5 wks ago. I waited almost 4 months, and I know others in my state who're still waiting.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I have DD, always paid my taxes/ bills on time. Never took UI since I came in this country . And now I got to beg to get the 1,200$?
> 
> F the irs. From now on they will sit for my payments. It's not fair for people like me who follow all the rules.


And there it is... Following the rules is for suckers.... Never get treated right when I do.... F em I'll do it my way... Got my $2400 stim check, and I'm at $14754 and counting on UI... Next stimulus please....


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Some people still never got their unemployment yet. Mine came 1.5 wks ago. I waited almost 4 months, and I know others in my state who're still waiting.


I knew yours has been severely delayed. Glad to hear it finally came through.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You can expect Jedi level groveling in a month if nothing passes.


Not sure what jedi level groveling is, (ha ha) but watching the affairs of the world I often fantasize I was a jedi. I would walk up to all the rioters waving my hand. It would go like this:

Jedi Master Tron: "You don't want to keep rioting."
Rioters: "We don't want to keep rioting."
Jedi Master Tron: "You want to go home and rethink your lives."
Rioters: "We want to go home and rethink our lives."
Jedi Master Tron: "Move along now."
Rioters: "We're moving along now."

_The Force can have a powerful effect on the weak minded. _


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

If the House/Senate do not split the relief bill into 2 or 3 pieces, and pass the most important sections first, it will take "weeks" to get it through, and signed into law, according to the White House. The $3 Trillion U.S. House Bill includes a lot of provisions that have nothing to do with Covid-19.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Are we in that much of a rush here? Has anybody spent _all_ their handouts already? Is the Sheriff serving eviction papers at the front door? Is anyone spending their days at the soup kitchen? Have they sold their children to the circus?
> 
> My last check has barely hit my bank account.


Since I am still missing the first 3600.00 they should have given me...You answer how much you have in savings from before all this happened minus your expenses and don't add in the first 3600.00 you received.
And I would have sold my own children to a circus. They would have been amazing Freaks and Never Geeks



_Tron_ said:


> I knew yours has been severely delayed. Glad to hear it finally came through.
> 
> Not sure what jedi level groveling is, (ha ha) but watching the affairs of the world I often fantasize I was a jedi. I would walk up to all the rioters waving my hand. It would go like this:
> 
> ...


Really? You would Jedi master the protesters...
Interesting.
I would have Jedi mastered the racists and the power mad cops (not all cops) to just stop trying to oppress and call for the extermination of People of Color.
But, that is my solution.
You do you. 
Hopefully it isn't a racist you...Not assuming that just because you would Jedi trick them away...

Sounds kinda Sithy though. 
Just sayin'


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

There's a clear line between protestors and rioters, but you clearly are a wiser Jedi Master than myself.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I did not even get my FIRST stimulus payment check yet... the IRS is nothing short of a bad joke.
> 
> Next year when I send my taxes, it will be stamped "Sorry, this taxpayer is not available at this time. Please try back again later." &#128514;


I filed my taxes at the beginning of April. Just today I finally got an identity verification letter in the mail so I went online and gave them the information they needed. The site then congratulated me (no joke) and then told me I will need to wait another 9 weeks until I get my refund. :/


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I did not even get my FIRST stimulus payment check yet... the IRS is nothing short of a bad joke.
> 
> Next year when I send my taxes, it will be stamped "Sorry, this taxpayer is not available at this time. Please try back again later." &#128514;


Payment status unavailable!


----------

